# Help! Paint on a roof



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

Alright, so one of my brilliant painters decided to use his spray rig on an exterior on friday, wind was high, and the result was overspray on the roof(3-tab standard asphalt shingle) . So what product should I use, I'm leaning toward redi-strip because it seems to be gentle on surfaces and should remove the latex sufficiently. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow that sux. What did the HO say?
I wonder how denatured alcohol and a bristle brush would do? Something that wont touch the asphalt.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Forget I said that. Sounds like a stupid idea:whistling2:


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Micky,

Becareful with any stripper as most will probably have a caustic like sodium hydroxide. These are in essense degreasers and won't play well with the asphalt. If you use the stripper make sure it doesnt start breaking down the shingle or you will have a great mess. 

Hot water might do it. I have a burner on my PW if you need the help just let me know.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Depending on how bad it is, you might be able to mist paint from a rattle can over the area to blend it in. Never tried it, but saw someone getting paint matched up at the paint store to fix an accident like this up.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Jasco paint eitch might work, but whatever you do the main thing is keep the area wet until so it dosent cure that good.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Depending on how bad it is, you might be able to mist paint from a rattle can over the area to blend it in. Never tried it, but saw someone getting paint matched up at the paint store to fix an accident like this up.


Yep been there done that once, and it worked pretty good.


----------



## Wing 54 (Jan 3, 2008)

I've used goof off on a damp rag before too. Worked good on small spots.

Good Luck


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

JNLP said:


> DeanV said:
> 
> 
> > Depending on how bad it is, you might be able to mist paint from a rattle can over the area to blend it in. Never tried it, but saw someone getting paint matched up at the paint store to fix an accident like this up.
> ...


Yup, me three. Actually, we dabbled with a brush.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Depending on how big the area is, just go get some shingles and replace them.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

thanks for all the ideas. I'll update later.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Homey, I'd like to know what you find works best.

I would like to comment on NEPS suggestion to replace. It's not as easy as one may think, even with experience and the right tools - especially in the cooler weather when the shingles are brittle. I worked on a roofing crew for two summers in the late 60's and know how easy it is to F a repair job up.

One also needs to find the right color shingles of the same age, otherwise they stick out like a sore thumb - don't bother asking how I know.


----------



## crow (Jan 29, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Depending on how big the area is, just go get some shingles and replace them.


well now, looks like our brother neps is hintin a little roofin on the side? roofin sucks. and tryin to remove a just a area can be really challengin. Id mist some paint on it. just dont overdo it, have somone on the ground to help you judge it out. havin somthin that stands out aint gonna help.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I actually spent Thanksgiving weekend roofing my house. If its a few shingles it is quicker just to replace IMO. As long as they are fairly new.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

unfortunatly shingles are 21 years old so they will stick out, otherwise my carpenters would have already been on the roof.


----------



## kona (Dec 5, 2008)

Im asuming its dry, nothing will work the shingle will brake down befor the paint and make things beond repair try rubing some dirt back and forth but tipickly its there to stay get price from roofer and see if the cost rang is good for out of pocket if not thats what your inserince is for. And fire the man that did it im sure he must have none to use drop and not to spray in the wend make him pay a porshion of it inless your just say its a employe as none of us wont to admit to a bad call in a rush situwashion, trust me its a good lesson you just became a better painter, have employes sighn papper if there overspray thay pay. If you pay Journymans wage then thay should now, if you had aprintes spray its all on you.


----------



## kona (Dec 5, 2008)

And good luck matching discontiued shingles maybe a house in the nabor hood was built same time, Hay someone took some shingles off my house hmmmmmm Joke dont do that carma.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

what color are the shingles? If a blackish/dark grey type then get a paint mitt and some roof repair caulking.... the tar/petro based kind.. you know what I am talking bout? Can't think of the name, but anyway cut at base of "nozzle" and saturate that mitt. Dab/blend with the mitt and it should go on in an almost semi/transparent-transparent type fasion. I cleaned a HO's roof up this way with spilled paint from the last painter.. paint had been on the roof for like 8 or 9 yrs and was YELLOW :ack:


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

UPDATE:

Ok well no cleaner was effective enough to move forward with.

neither was stiff brush and pressure washer(although i knew this, but i had to try)

So We are replacing 4 square of shingles(my staff of carpenters), actually got lucky because the shingles hadn't faded too much, so they only look slightly different.

BTW: the painter who did this had become increasingly more disengaged and sloppy and this was the final straw. Lesson being go with your instinct and remove underpreformers before something like this happens. best part was his explaination when i asked did he notice the overspray when it happened on friday: " yes, I was going to wash it off on monday." I'm sure my jaw hit the desk, this came from a twenty year vet.

total extra cost about $5-600


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

> " yes, I was going to wash it off on monday."


Sounds reasonable:whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Seems NEPS was right :whistling2:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

HomeGuardPaints said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Ok well no cleaner was effective enough to move forward with.
> 
> ...


4 square ???????? WTF was he doing????? a little sloppy. 

That is why I hold a week back. That would of come right out of his check. No excuse for being careless like that.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Seems NEPS was right :whistling2:


 
Like I ask my wife every day......... When was the last time I was wrong? ............. think about it .. ....nope ...cant think of one.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

kona said:


> And good luck matching discontiued shingles maybe a house in the nabor hood was built same time, Hay someone took some shingles off my house hmmmmmm Joke dont do that carma.


Yeah, carma


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> 4 square ???????? WTF was he doing????? a little sloppy.
> 
> That is why I hold a week back. That would of come right out of his check. No excuse for being careless like that.


 

this was a lot sloppy, he had over the last few weeks become more sloppy.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Like I ask my wife every day......... When was the last time I was wrong? ............. think about it .. ....nope ...cant think of one.


 
your wife is a strong person to deal with an ass like you:whistling2:lol

although if we asked her she probably tell us you are just an internet bully


----------

